# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Bathroom reno 1950's house

## peter_sm

The bathroom in our 1950's weatherboard had been 'updated' in the 1980's, and I can certainly say it was very outdated. 
Each picture will be from standing in the rear entranceway and looking South into the bathroom, and North into the laundry.

----------


## peter_sm

So we see the original 80's bathroom and laundry. The tiles are just amazing 
Then we see the demolition. Back to the hardwood studs. I took the time to fit insulation into the walls and ceiling while I was doing the job. I had to plan the new plumbing and wiring before plastering. 
Then the plasterwork. I had to batten the ceiling to do the plaster as it was very out of level.This was my first plastering, and I thank the helpers on the forum for their knowledge. I did the walls in the bathroom with Villaboard, and the ceiling in wet area plaster 
Then the finished rooms. The last pic is taken from in the bathroom, but really a laundry isn't too exciting, it is just two whitegoods a sink and a cupboard. The floor tiles are Marmoleum tiles. they are a linoleum product, not vinyl. I was originally going to have the toilet and basin swapped, but think. Would you want to have a relaxing bath with a basin next to you or a toilet?

----------

